# Cropping mit MKVtoolnix (verlustfrei) PROBLEM :D



## jonasshole (31. Juli 2010)

Sers!
Ich nerv euch mal wieder...

Ich möchte mit mkvMKVtoolnix  ein video "croppen".
Der mkv container bietet diese Möglichkeit in der Tat:
 "--cropping" "TDI:links,oben,rechts,unten"

Nur funktionieren tut das nicht richtig...
Mkv schneidet unten und rechts zuviel und links und oben nichts weg.

Das ist mein Kommandozeilen befehl:

"C:\Programme\VIDEO\MKVtoolnix\mkvmerge.exe" -o "C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Elisabeth\\Desktop\\Lola_rennt.mkv"  "--forced-track" "0:no" "--forced-track" "1:no" "-a" "1" "-d" "0" "-S" "-T" "--no-global-tags" "--no-chapters" "--cropping" "0:10,76,10,76" "C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Elisabeth\\Desktop\\Lola_rennt_crop.L10.R9.O76.U76.avi" "--track-order" "0:0,0:1"


LG JASs


----------



## jonasshole (5. August 2010)

Falls das irgentwen interessiert:
Die Werte die man für den Linken und linken bzw oberen Rand eingibt,
 werden zu den Werten des rechten bzw unteren Randes addiert...

Ich hab ne E-mail an die Entwickler geschrieben...
Ich hoffe das wird gefixt


----------

